# Butchering knifes



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Good morning everyone, I am looking to get a good quality butcher knife set and a really good filet knife. Do any of you have recommendations? I have the Outdoor Edge one now and would like to get a much better set. Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I am butchering a animal here at home I just use my everyday kitchen knifes that were made by Gerber. But then they are quality knifes and hold a edge real well. Most of the work is done with the filet and a general purpose knifes. The general purpose knife has a 6" blade, when I want to cut larger pieces of meat I'll pull out the chiefs knife that has a 9" blade. 

I also have a set of Chicago Cutlery knifes but they usually just stay in the drawer. I gave them as a gift and when that person passed away the family gave them back to me. 

The key to butchering at home is to keep the knifes sharp. When they start to loose the edge touch them up. I know hunters that just use cheap high carbon knifes and they do just as good of a job as some fancy ones do.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

I am a big fan of Victorinox Fibrox commercial knives. They are not "fancy", but are very functional and hold an edge. I mostly use the 6" flexible boning knife (like a slightly wide fillet knife) and 4" boning knife. I have stared packing the 4" boning knife to break down animals in the field. 

An like Critter said above, keeping any knife sharp is key. A few swipes on a honing steel every so often, before it is dull, will keep them sharp for a long time.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I've used this brand for 38 years of my career 8 hrs a day. They are not that expensive and will last you a lifetime. A 8'' breaking knife and a 6'' curved boneing knife and a semi smooth steel is all you need. Although I shouldn't I put them in the dishwasher. 

If you want fancy they are available with the rose wood handle. The Granton edge on this breaking knife isn't necessary but reduces friction while cutting. 

Steels are used to straighten the edge of your knife. Most steels are way to rough when you buy them. The groves are to deep and do more damage good than. Emery cloth will fix that. The key to keeping an edge on a knife is a lightly oiled clean steel


----------



## Migolito (Feb 3, 2016)

I have these exact knives...in Rosewood.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

My older rosewood handled knives hold an edge better than the plastic handles. I think molding the plastic handle on the blade effects the temper of the stainless? 
But the wood handle is slippery when bloody or wet. There is pros & cons to both. Plastic cleans up better & doesn't hold bacteria like the wood handles.

Either way these are the best knives out there for the money.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I have only used about 5 brands of fillet knives in my life. Which is to say there are a ton that I haven't used. But of those I have used, not one of them will beat a Bubba knife for filleting fish. I have their electric with 4 different blade sets and I have a 7" tapered flex and a 9" flex. The electric is ideal for salmon & trout and the other two work wonders on catfish, wipers and such. Can't speak to butchering, but I have not met a Cutco owner yet that didn't think they were the best ever built. My personal kitchen knives are all Chicago Cutlery which I've been using for over 30 years with great success. I know there are better brands than Chicago, but they work for my needs.


----------

